# Season of gifts



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys.
Elvira and I were thinking to pass Christmas alone at home. Although the bad social, economic, and political situations here are becoming worst, always there is time for the Christmas season. After more than one and a half years without a formal job, I spent some time at the garage working on small projects for this season of gifts.
Some of Elvira’s relatives will visit us at the end of the year so I made several cutting boards, wooden trays, trivets, candle holders, and routed bowls for all of them. Elvira decided to keep one tray for her. 
In the future I’ll give some details about the construction processes.

Here are some pictures:


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Very nice Papa! I hope 2021 finds you with many blessings.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

You've been busy, nice work.


----------



## AlexNillson89 (Jan 14, 2021)

This year we also decided to give hand-made porarki, I made wooden coasters, and my wife knitted socks for everyone, it was very cool and valuable for us!)


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

everything looks great


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

AlexNillson89 said:


> This year we also decided to give hand-made porarki, I made wooden coasters, and my wife knitted socks for everyone, it was very cool and valuable for us!)


Hi, Alex.
Excuse my curiosity. What is hand made porarki?


----------

